# Free Shipping: new HID / Xenon conversion kits w/ Lifetime Warranty



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Introductory Offer on new, high quality HID / Xenon headlight conversion kits with Lifetime Warranty at PFYC.com*

*Use promo code HIDPOSITIVE* from now until 6/15/11 to receive free shipping on your kit in the continental USA!

We've been searching for years among the widely varying quality kits with little to no warranty and have finally found what we think is the best HID kit on the market.

A cutting edge, super small ballast, high quality bulbs, and lifetime warranty make this the best HID kit you can buy. Yes, that includes BULBS, too!

*KEY FEATURES AND BENEFITS*

*Cutting edge ballast technology:* Fits in tight spaces, even motorcycles
*Brighter and whiter than halogen:* This 4300K color temperature exactly matches what OEMs like BMW and Mercedes use in their own HID headlights and our kits provide three times as much light as a halogen bulb
*Built tough:* Our kits can take a beating and have been tested in demanding off-road applications; systems are water resistant and all electrical components are shock proof and use OEM-style connectors for the highest reliability available
*Easy installation:* Most vehicles will be plug and play - simply plug in your car's existing harness to our HID kit, find a place to mount the ballast and igniter which are very small, and go!
*Ultra Slim Digital Ballast:* No transformers or capacitors - all solid state. Includes self-diagnostic and reset functions plus protection circuits to detect various lamp and ballast fault conditions and soft-starting to lengthen the life of your HID bulb. Measures 67mm x 74mm x 17mm.
*LIFETIME WARRANTY:* Includes ballast, igniter, and bulbs!

We offer fitments for the following bulb types right now: 

9004 High or Low Single Filament
9004 High + Low Dual Filament
9005
9006
9007 High or Low Single Filament
9007 High + Low Dual Filament
H1
H3
H4 High or Low Single Filament
H4 High + Low Dual Filament
H7
H9
H10
H11
H13 High or Low Single Filament
H13 High + Low Dual Filament
880
 
Click below to find out more or to make a purchase:

----------------

*HID Xenon Head Light Conversion Kits*








----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

PFYC said:


> *Use promo code HIDPOSITIVE*


:lol:

Sweet deal, I'd trust a kit from you guys. One question though, I see you don't have a 9040 bulb for our fogs, is there an equivalent size that can be used?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

I don't think so - but I'm researching and will reply back as soon as I find out more.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

9005 for the fogs. I have them on my car now. Fit perfectly.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Agreed, 9005 for fogs. I have 9005 for my fogs and it fits perfect.

I may have to check out HID lows from you. The ones I have in there now suck.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

I haven't forgotten about this - I'm still working with the manufacturer on this (and was out yesterday).


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

They're telling me that 9040 is equivalent to H10....but people above said 9005 worked fine, so who knows! I'll say that if you order H10 and it won't work, our manufacturer will probably end up picking up the return tab.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just order the 9005. They fit perfectly for the fog lamps. That's what I have and GM4life has.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> Just order the 9005. They fit perfectly for the fog lamps. That's what I have and GM4life has.


If anyone does, please report back so we can update our list and know what to suggest for future orders.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I am also running the 9005 bulb but was looking to replace them with a whiter bulb .... like a color temp 5000K or 6000K. My question is that our fogs call for a max of 45w bulb and the 9005 is a 55w bulb (hasn't seemed to affect the fogs so far with the color temp 3500K). If I go to the 9005 Sylvania 9005ST SilverStar High Performance @ 55w, will they work or would the 43w H10 6000K work better and be more in spec with the ability of the fogs to take the bulb heat.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

68OldGoat said:


> I am also running the 9005 bulb but was looking to replace them with a whiter bulb .... like a color temp 5000K or 6000K. My question is that our fogs call for a max of 45w bulb and the 9005 is a 55w bulb (hasn't seemed to affect the fogs so far with the color temp 3500K). If I go to the 9005 Sylvania 9005ST SilverStar High Performance @ 55w, will they work or would the 43w H10 6000K work better and be more in spec with the ability of the fogs to take the bulb heat.


5000-6000K isn't whiter, it's more blue and purple. The whitest possible is around 4100-4300K. Higher than that turns blue and purple, and lower than that turns yellow and amber.

If you want fogs, and want a lower wattage HID kit, we can special order it in 35W for you, just let us know. I would not use a 55W 9005 bulb in your fog housing if it's specified for 45W max.

I would avoid 6000K altogether but that's just me.:cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump.

How do the hi/low HIDs work? I just did a conversion from a sealed beam to a 9007 on my dirtbike, and was thinking about doing an HID kit on it at some point down the road.

Also, how do these things handle supply voltage fluctuations? I've got the typical dim headlight at idle, but brightens up at speed.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Bump.
> 
> How do the hi/low HIDs work? I just did a conversion from a sealed beam to a 9007 on my dirtbike, and was thinking about doing an HID kit on it at some point down the road.
> 
> Also, how do these things handle supply voltage fluctuations? I've got the typical dim headlight at idle, but brightens up at speed.


If this is for a dirtbike, you're looking at the right kit. These are actually designed for offroad use on motorcycles, dirtbikes, ATVs, and the like. We have simply taken them to the car market without any changes. The switching works fine and is done inside the bulb itself. The supply voltage should not be an issue. The input voltage spec is posted on our page and is 9-16V so you should be fine.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks. Are the high & low both HID or are they a xenon/halogen combo?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Thanks. Are the high & low both HID or are they a xenon/halogen combo?


Both HID.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I see your website says these aren't street legal? Is the 35W kit street legal? I really like that you guys put a lifetime warranty on all the parts but I also don't want to get pulled over all the time.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

No, neither kit would be technically legal. Depends on the police in your area and also the aim you select for them. Many of our customers do not have any issues, but technically speaking we do have to tell you that they're not road legal.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

holly molly, i saw a price for a set. i got my set through the motorcycle forum vendor for 50 shipped with lifetime waranty. i will have to do some research and see what the difference is. i am looking for one for the gto in the near future.
can you give more info on these and why it cost is so high.


----------



## D.GCustoms (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok, well ive been wanting to get H.I.Ds for the 05 Goat for a while now, but i do not know what color temperature to go. Its the impulse blue car and wanted to go with a blue tint for the lights, either blue headlights w/ yellow fogs, or light blue headlights w/ deep blue fogs, or some other combination if it looks good. but the one other concern is what i can put in the stock lights without ruining the lenses. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

firebird said:


> holly molly, i saw a price for a set. i got my set through the motorcycle forum vendor for 50 shipped with lifetime waranty. i will have to do some research and see what the difference is. i am looking for one for the gto in the near future.
> can you give more info on these and why it cost is so high.


Generally from what I've seen, the cheap kits may come with a lifetime warranty but I've heard about people waiting weeks or months for replacement parts with slow service when they need help. With us, you email us for help and we have a solution usually the same day.

As far as the technical differences between the ballasts and bulbs being used in ours versus others, I could not say.



D.GCustoms said:


> Ok, well ive been wanting to get H.I.Ds for the 05 Goat for a while now, but i do not know what color temperature to go. Its the impulse blue car and wanted to go with a blue tint for the lights, either blue headlights w/ yellow fogs, or light blue headlights w/ deep blue fogs, or some other combination if it looks good. but the one other concern is what i can put in the stock lights without ruining the lenses. Any suggestions? Thanks.


We will only sell you either 4300K (white - same color as the OEMs use such as BMW, Mercedes, Audi) because it gives you the best actual light on the road, or 6000K as an option (slightly more blue, similar visibility but the lumens output is lower and that means less light on the road for seeing things). Other companies will sell you higher temperature kits that are blue or purple, but those do a very poor job of lighting up the road (isn't that the point?) and are dangerous, so we don't offer them.

These won't damage stock lenses because they run much cooler than halogen bulbs. They don't put off nearly as much heat as your factory bulbs do.

:cheers


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

All very good info on hid lighting. I am looking at getting a set of 4300k 55w for hi/low/fog. Has anyone had any issues running 55w Hid's? I know the 55w puts out more heat than the 35w kits and that is my concern especially in the fogs where the factory 9040 is a low wattage bulb. I have also never converted a projector housing to hid, so curious about how heat will affect that since it's such a confined interior space where the bulb is, stock is 55w halogen so I'm guessing that shouldn't be an issue there.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Mddrummer911 said:


> All very good info on hid lighting. I am looking at getting a set of 4300k 55w for hi/low/fog. Has anyone had any issues running 55w Hid's? I know the 55w puts out more heat than the 35w kits and that is my concern especially in the fogs where the factory 9040 is a low wattage bulb. I have also never converted a projector housing to hid, so curious about how heat will affect that since it's such a confined interior space where the bulb is, stock is 55w halogen so I'm guessing that shouldn't be an issue there.


Keep in mind that even a projector beam would have used a 55W halogen with all the heat concentrated right inside it, so a 55W HID inside the same area will be less heat and work fine.

Regarding the fogs, it would be my suggestion to use a 35W instead. The brightness will be slightly less, but at least you'll be sticking to the original wattage to avoid any possible complications.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, however I know from experience that a 4300k 55w does not match a 4300k 35w. Close, but when on the same car and on at the same time you can tell a difference. The higher wattage seems to wash out some of the blueness in the light. So i will either do all 55 or all 35, obviously I want to do 55 for the increased output. (btw 55w and 35w hid bulbs are the same, only difference is the ballast). 


So does anyone here have any experience with a 55w in the fogs?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

So you are saying a 55w hid puts out less heat than a 55w halogen. Any specs on that temp? Would like to compare to a 35w halogen to see if it would be Compatable in the fogs....


----------

